# EXCEL: Daten von Formularfeld in andere Tabelle in der Arbeitsmappe



## metalcat303 (16. November 2009)

Halli hallo,

ich hab eine Aufgabe für echte Excel-Profis....

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Excel-Mappe. Im ersten Blatt ist ein Eingabeformular, die dort eingegebenen Daten sollen auf das zweite Arbeitsblatt in eine Tabelle übertragen werden.
Wenn es dabei nur um einen Datensatz ginge, dann wäre die Umsetzung ganz leicht über eine Verknüpfung geklärt.

Es sollen aber verschiedene Datensätze chronologisch untereinander gereiht werden, weil die Tabelle als Statusbericht läuft. Am Ende soll dabei ein Ticketsystem heraus kommen.

Die Aufgabe wäre wesentlich einfacher, wenn man dazu Access benutzen könnte. Da dies aber eine Projektarbeit für die Schule ist, soll die Umsetzung ausschließlich über Excel erfolgen.

Ich kenne mich mit Excel-VBA absolut nicht aus. Wie ich mich nun aber mittlerweile im Netz belesen habe, wird dies die einzige Möglichkeit bleiben. Also suche ich nun hier Hilfe.

Die Excel-Mappe hängt als zip-Datei an, für Hilfe oder Tipps wäre ich wirklich sehr dankbar, da mich meine Excel-Kenntnisse bei so was verlassen.

Für die Bearbeitung der Datei steht mir Excel2003 und Excel2007 zur Verfügung, falls die Info wichtig ist.


Ganz liebe Grüße

Julia


----------

